# Will gag grouper be allowed after 4-1-2011?



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Little confused :blink: with the new grouper regulations (florida) just wondering if we will be allowed keep gags after April 1st? I've been getting mixed answers.:whistling:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a negative in Federal Waters and I haven't seen any update on whether the State was going to follow suit.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

So, after 4/1
For this summer - 

No gag
Snapper still at 2
No AJ's during snapper season (proposed)
1 manatee per day

That about right?


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

*Gulf grouper recreational season opens April 1*

*News Release*
Friday, March 25, 2011
Media contact: Susan Smith, 850-488-8843

The recreational harvest of shallow-water groupers in Gulf of Mexico state and federal waters off Florida, except in all waters of Monroe County, reopens on April 1. However, the recreational harvest of gag grouper is still prohibited in Gulf federal waters off Florida (beyond nine nautical miles from shore). Also, persons on federally permitted for-hire reef fish vessels may not harvest or possess gag grouper in both federal and state Gulf waters (within nine nautical miles from shore).

The Gulf recreational shallow-water grouper fishery (gag, black, red, yellowfin, scamp, yellowmouth, rock hind and red hind) has been closed since Feb. 1 to protect gag grouper, which are often found and caught with the other grouper species. This two-month closure during Gulf grouper spawning season helps to reduce overfishing of gag grouper and rebuild its populations so that larger annual harvests may be possible in the future.

The Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission also reminds fishermen that the recreational and commercial harvest of shallow-water groupers (including gag, black grouper, red grouper, scamp, red hind, rock hind, coney, graysby, yellowfin grouper, yellowmouth grouper, and tiger grouper) remains closed until May 1 in all Atlantic Ocean and Monroe County waters.

More information regarding grouper fishing regulations (including size limits, bag limits and fishing seasons) and proposed changes to Gulf gag grouper fishing seasons is available online at MyFWC.com/Fishing.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow... That is a crazy rule. How can anyone including the permitted people not possess a fish in both federal and state waters? Will they never come back to land? I guess they will have to eat them out there...

Chris


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Orangebeach28 said:


> So, after 4/1
> For this summer -
> 
> No gag
> ...


Snapper are closed until June 1 also.

http://myfwc.com/media/628389/2011_jan_sw-chart.pdf


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.gulfcouncil.org/Beta/GMFMCWeb/downloads/rec_brochure_2011.pdf


----------



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

Hmm. According to that document above, it says shallow water grouper closed till May 31. So is grouper season open again June 1 along with red snapper?


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

I think I'm not the only one confused with the new grouper regs?


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Basically, to sum it up in a nutshell, the bottom line is sort of in a way, in other words definitely a possibility.

Any further questions?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

The're only illegal if you get caught.:whistling::whistling: Sea-r-cy


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

So its like masturbating on and Air Plane....


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

what about Alabama waters?


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

appleguy said:


> So its like masturbating on and Air Plane....



.... ah, I'm going to have to defer to jim t on this one.... :thumbup:


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

swhiting said:


> .... ah, I'm going to have to defer to jim t on this one.... :thumbup:


sweet:shifty:


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

What I have found which was updated on March 24th is that Federal Waters will be open from Sept 1 -Nov 15th *if Florida closes their state season.* FWC is meeting on this proposal during their April Commision meeting April 6 and 7th.

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/groupers/gulf-grouper/

I say screw the Feds and every grouper I catch this year will be in state waters. I am tired of the gov't screwing with me.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

+1000000 Catch me if you can


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Well if the FWC has anymore budget cuts there not going to be able to afford the fuel to check everyone =P or we could just wait and see if the fed shutdowns lol


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

The recreational harvest of shallow-water groupers in Gulf of Mexico state and federal waters off Florida, except in all waters of Monroe County, _reopens on April 1. However, the recreational harvest of gag grouper is still prohibited in Gulf federal waters off Florida (beyond nine nautical miles from shore). _


So..... if I am interpreting this correctly.... gag groupers can be kept in state waters beginning April 1st. Right?


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Strictly Bizness said:


> The recreational harvest of shallow-water groupers in Gulf of Mexico state and federal waters off Florida, except in all waters of Monroe County, _reopens on April 1. However, the recreational harvest of gag grouper is still prohibited in Gulf federal waters off Florida (beyond nine nautical miles from shore). _
> 
> 
> So..... if I am interpreting this correctly.... gag groupers can be kept in state waters beginning April 1st. Right?



You are correct, sir.

Now if I could just find those lines in the water that clearly mark the borders...


----------

